
NASA Awarded a Grant for Ethereum Blockchain-Related Research - thg
https://www.ethnews.com/nasa-awarded-a-grant-for-ethereum-blockchain-related-research
======
craftyguy
Hopefully NASA uses it to do real science instead of further buzzwordy grant
title creation.

